# السَامِري الصَالِح...تأملات



## الكرمه الصغيره (20 يوليو 2013)

​ 
*"السَامِري الصَالِح"*​*«ولكن سامرياً مسافراً جاء إليه، ولما رآه تَحَنّن، فتقدّم وضَمّد جِراحاتِه» (لوقا ٣٣:١٠، ٣٤).*​ 
*تخبرنا قصة السامري الصالح في الكتاب المقدس إن رجلا أنهى أعمالِه في المَدينة المُقدّسة أي مدينة القدس وأخذ طَريقه إلى بَلدته وكان عليه أن يمرّ بمدينة أريحا. فانحدَر إلى المَدينة قُرب الضُحى وكان يسير مطمئناً أو لَعلّه كان يسير غير منتبه لما يُحيط به إذ كان مُنشغلاً بِشئون هَامة.*​ 
*على أنه فوجِئ بِجَماعة من اللصوص خرجوا عليه وقامت بينهم وبينه منازعة أبلى فيها بلاء حسناً، ولكن الكثرة تغلبت أخيراً فسقط على الأرض صَريعاً وقد تمزقت ثيابه وتمزق جسده وفتحت فيه ثقوب واسعة فاضت دماً أغرق الأرض وخرجت من صدره أنّات وتأوهات!*​ 
*وقد تألّم الرجل فوق آلامِه بسبب جراحه وفقد ماله، لأن القوم الذين سرقوه وضربوه لم يكونوا غرباء عنه فهم ربما إخوته وبنو عمومته. ولكن المادة صيّرت منهم وحوشاً بل شرّاً من الوحوش.*​ 
*وفي ذلك المكان الموحش ترك الجريح وحيداً ليس من يمدّ له يد العون . وكان من رحمة الله أنه فقد وعيه فلم يعد يَحسّ بِالألم ولم يعد يستشعر الخَوف.*​ 
*وفي الظَهيرة مَرّ بالمكان أحد الكَهنة. يغلب أن خِدمته انتَهت في الهَيكَل وهو يَعود إلى مَسكَنِه في أريحا. سمح صوت الحشرجة وأبصر جروح الرجل التي لا تَزال تُرسِل دَماً!!*
*اضطرّب الكَاهِن ووضع يده على جيبه والتفت بعيداً عن الرجل وألهب بِعصاه ظهر حماره فانطلق بأقصى سُرعة. ولَم يَهدأ حتى ترك منطقة الخطر.*​ 
*لقد أغلقَ رجل الدين هذا أبواب قَلبِه وأبواب عَينيّه وانطلق في سَبيله، انطلق وهو يُحاوِل أن يهدئ من ثورة ضَميره ويُسكّن من هَيجانه بالتماس شَتّى المَعاذير. ولم يكن من العَسير أن يجد عُذراً. إنه مُنطَلِق إلى بَيته وأهله يَنتظرونه وتأخيره يشغل أفكارهم. وهو يحمل في جَيبه قَدراً من المال سيَتعرّض لِلضَياع إذا طلع عليه اللصوص الذين سلبوا الجريح. والجريح نفسه يبدو أنه قد بلغ حافة الحياة فلا فائدة ترجى من الاقتراب منه وقد يموت بين يديه أو هو قد فارق الحياة من قبل فسيتنجس بِلَمسِه.*​ 
*بعد وقت سُمع في جوانب الوادي صوت أقدام رجل آخر وكان من اللاويين . كان يمشي ويُرنّم. وبُغتة يصل إلى أذنيه أنين الجريح فيرسل بصره إلى الأمام ويُبصِر شبح إنسان مُمدّد على الجَانِب الآخر من الطريق. وإذ ذاك قطع الوادي حتى وقف بجانب الرجل وقد اقشعر بدنه وهو يبصر الجروح المفتوحة التي لا زالت ترسل شيئاً من دم الرجل. اهتزّ اللاوي وهو يَرى المسكين وتألّم لألمه بل ندّت من صِدره أنّة وفَاضت عينه دموعاً! إلاّ أنه لم يَمنح الجَريح سِوى شَيء من التأثّر وشَيء من الدموع هَبّت عليها بَعد ذلك نَسائِم الشمال فجفّفتها أو لفحتها حرارة الشَمس فَضاعت. وانطلق اللاوي في سَبيله ولم يَبقَ في ذِهنِه من تَأثيرات ذلك المَنظَر إلا تِذكارات أذبلتها الأيام!!*​ 
*ظَلّ الجَريح في مَكانه صورة حَيّة لِلبؤس والتَعاسة، صورة للخطية التي تحول الأخ إلى وحش يفتك بأخيه. صورة للقسوة التي تنتزع من قلب الأخ كل رَحمة فيمرّ بِأخيه دون أن يَمدّ يَده لإنقاذِه!! يَا لِلعار! *
*هل هَوت الإنسانِية إلى هذا الحَدّ؟*
* هل ضَاع الدين؟*
* إذن أين قوة تلك الوَصيّة «تحب قريبَك كَنفسك». أم هي مُجرّد كلمة جاءت لا لتطبّق تَطبيقاً عَمليّاً بل لِتَرسم صورة لحلم روحي لا يمكن أن يَتحقّق؟؟*​ 
*أصوات الوادي أعلنت عن خطوات لمسافر آخر. ونحن نُحقّق فيه النَظر فَنَراه من جِنس غَريب مَكروه. كان المُسافِر سَامِريّاً. وكان اليَهود لا يُعامِلون السَامِريين وكان السَامِريّون يَكرَهون اليَهود. السَامِري الغَريب يَنظُر إلى اليَهودي الجَريح ويَتأثّر ويَشفَق ويَبكي. رآه وتَحَنّن!! ولَم يَكتَفِ بِذَلِكَ بل نزل عن دابته واقترب منه ومَدّ يَده يَمسَح دِماءه. وَلَكِنه يَكتَشِف أن جروح الرجل أعمَق من أن يَمسحها بِيَدِه فَحلّ حَقيبته وأحضر زُجاجة الدواء وغسل جروح الرجل وأراد أن يَعصبها فلم يجد إلاّ أن يُمزّق عُمامَته وبَعض ثِيابه!!*
*وتَنبّه الرَجل قَليلاً وفَتح عَينين شَاكِرتين لِمُنقِذِه. وَلَكِنه كَان ضَعيفاً جِدّاً.*​ 
*فحمله الرجل حملاً وأجلَسه على دَابَته وسار بِجانبه يسنده لئلا يَسقُط!*​ 
*في ذلك المساء أبصر الوادي سماء على الأرض!! كان اثنان يَسيران أحدهُما يَهودي والآخر سَامِري! ولكن الوَادي لَم يَرَ يَهودِيّاً وسَامِريّاً!! لَم ير جنساً وجِنساً آخر!! بل رأى إنساناً وإنساناً!!*​ 
*أو أنه رأى عَلى الأصح نور المَحبّة النَابِعة مَن قَلب الله يَنبَثِق فَيُغطّي الناس ويُحوّلهم إلى مَلائِكة بل أكثَر من مَلائِكة.. إلى آلِهة؟؟*​ 
*وكانت الرحلة طويلة وشاقة. ولكنهما وصلا أخيراً، وسهر السَامِري الليل بِطوله يرعى مَريضه. وفي الصَباح رآه قد تحسن كثيراً فتركه في عِناية صاحب الفندق ودفع له أجره مقدماً بل وعد أن يَدفَع له أكثَر!! افتَرقَ الرَجلان ولكن الرِباط الذي بَينَهُما ظَلّ مَكيناً!!*​ 
*وكأني أرى اليهودي يقول:*
* ليس قَريبي هو اليَهودي الذي جَرحني وتَركني إنما هو السَامِري الذي تَحنّن عَليّ وعَالَجني واعتَنى بي!!*​ 
*وقال السَامِري:*
* كَلا. ليس قريبي هو السامري وإنما هو اليَهودي الجَريح الذي نادتني جروحه!!*​ 
*وفي تلك الليلة أدرك الاثنان أن القرابة شيء أكثر من رباط الدم أو الجنس. إنها رِباط المَحبّة التي يَضعها الله في قُلوب الناس جَميعاً. وحيث تُوجَد الحَاجة تُوجَد الرَحمة وحيث توجد الرَحمة تَوجَد الخِدمة.. فَتُعلن القَرابة! *
*يا سَيّد مَن هو قَريبي؟ *
*هو كل من يحتاج إلى مَعونتك!!*
* قَريبك هو المَسيحي! والمسلم!! واليَهودي!! والوَثني!! قَريبك هو كل إنسان على الأرض!! *
*«تُحِبّ الرَب إلَهَك مِن كُل قَلبِكَ وتُحِب قَريبك كَنَفسِكَ»*
*« أَنِّي* *كُنْتُ أَعْمَى وَالآنَ أُبْصِرُ».* 
*أشكرك أحبك كثيراً*
*يسوع المسيح ينبوع الحياة*​


----------

